# Retirement in Chiang Mai



## Dianex

I am a 60 year old Australian female - who is 6.5 years away from the legal pension if in fact Australia has a pension in place into the future of 2022. I could soldier on and work until then to budget retire in 2022 in Australia.. but you never know when your number is up in life so working for another 6.5 years might not be my best option for health reasons.

I have worked very hard during my life as do many other people, saving to build up their superannuation and savings for retirement. 

I have modest superannuation savings plus my little 2 bedroom unit that I own to rent and finance a retirement in Thailand for maybe 9 years. I love everything about Thailand - I stayed a month in 2012 at a village resort - it was beautiful and so are the people - they are so kind!

*My really main question is: I love Thailand and want to live there but I am scared because I am alone - are there community accommodations for ExPats - so I feel my safe while I assimilate into the Thai way of life and culture.*


----------



## Asian Spirit

Dianex said:


> I am a 60 year old Australian female - who is 6.5 years away from the legal pension if in fact Australia has a pension in place into the future of 2022. I could soldier on and work until then to budget retire in 2022 in Australia.. but you never know when your number is up in life so working for another 6.5 years might not be my best option for health reasons.
> 
> I have worked very hard during my life as do many other people, saving to build up their superannuation and savings for retirement.
> 
> I have modest superannuation savings plus my little 2 bedroom unit that I own to rent and finance a retirement in Thailand for maybe 9 years. I love everything about Thailand - I stayed a month in 2012 at a village resort - it was beautiful and so are the people - they are so kind!
> 
> *My really main question is: I love Thailand and want to live there but I am scared because I am alone - are there community accommodations for ExPats - so I feel my safe while I assimilate into the Thai way of life and culture.*


Howdy and welcome to the forum. The Thailand page has been quiet lately so hope you get some answers.
It is good that you are being very careful on a move like this. Vacationing is far different than living somewhere.

My understanding is that you will loose your Social Security pension payments if you are or stay out of Australia for more than 6 weeks or so. That's something to check into for sure.

It might also be a good idea to email and or call the Australian embassy in Thailand.
They may ideas and suggestions for moving that will help.



Best Of Luck

Jet Lag
Philippines - Moderator


----------



## Dianex

*Chiang Mai*

Thank you Jet Lag for flagging about the pension (my country's social security). I was aware that I would lose my pension when I lived overseas, however will I check to see if I am still eligible for the pension when I return from my self-funded retirement in Thailand. Thank you for bringing up this point to make sure about.

Calling the Embassy in Thailand is another good thing for me to do.

My choice of retirement destination is Chiang Mai which is a few degrees cooler. Does anyone have any advice on what it is like to live there?

Best wishes


----------



## Mweiga

Dianex said:


> Thank you Jet Lag for flagging about the pension (my country's social security). I was aware that I would lose my pension when I lived overseas, however will I check to see if I am still eligible for the pension when I return from my self-funded retirement in Thailand. Thank you for bringing up this point to make sure about.
> 
> Calling the Embassy in Thailand is another good thing for me to do.
> 
> My choice of retirement destination is Chiang Mai which is a few degrees cooler. Does anyone have any advice on what it is like to live there?
> 
> Best wishes


Chiang Mai and surrounding area suffers severe smokey haze from forest burning for about 3 months at the beginning of each year - similar to the Singapore smog that hits every year from burning on Sumatra.


----------



## Dianex

Thank Mweiga for bringing that to my attention - it is an important thing to know. I was wanting a cooler Thailand destination, however if there is severe air pollution for 3 months then it probably isnt an option for me now.

Oh well back to square 1. I will keep researching and see what other options there are for Thailand.

Many thanks!!


----------



## 1novemberboy4u

Don't give up ! Thailand is a big place.

They even get smoked down south due to Malaysia. 

But plenty of places in-between.


----------



## Dianex

*Thank you 1novemberboy4u*



1novemberboy4u said:


> Don't give up ! Thailand is a big place.
> 
> They even get smoked down south due to Malaysia.
> 
> But plenty of places in-between.


Many thanks 1novemberboy4u for your reply. Any suggestions for me to research?


----------



## Spiller

*Retirement in CM*

Hullo 60 year old Ozzie Female,
I am an even older Ozzie male (in Adelaide) about to do the same thing. Unlike you however (from the sound of it) I have had quite a bit of experience traveling in Asia & don't have the same financial restrictions so am not so nervous about it. I don''t know about community accommodation but there is a big expat club in Chiang Mai where you can get advice. Just Google it. 
I visited CM in August yhis year to do a reccy & accommodation seems to be fairly readily available & reasonably priced. Also have a contact who is looking for some digs for me & I am sure she would be happy to do the same for you. Best a bit out of the centre. 
I am in Adel at the moment but departing for Chiang Mai in about a month & will be there for a month or two looking for accommodation before returning to Oz for a few months & then returning to CM. 
If you would like to have a chat about it my mb is <Snip>. I'm also on Viber.
Feel free to contact me anytime; maybe we can help each other 
Cheers, 
Ian


----------



## Asian Spirit

Spiller said:


> .
> If you would like to have a chat about it my mb is <Snip>. I'm also on Viber...
> ....
> Cheers,
> Ian


Greetings Spiller,

Just a note here. I edited your post to remove personal contact information. (Please read FORUM RULES HERE)

After a member makes 5 posts, then the private messaging system is available to contact other members to exchange phone numbers etc.



Best Regards

Jet Lag
Moderator


----------



## Dianex

Spiller said:


> Hullo 60 year old Ozzie Female,
> I am an even older Ozzie male (in Adelaide) about to do the same thing. Unlike you however (from the sound of it) I have had quite a bit of experience traveling in Asia & don't have the same financial restrictions so am not so nervous about it. I don''t know about community accommodation but there is a big expat club in Chiang Mai where you can get advice. Just Google it.
> I visited CM in August yhis year to do a reccy & accommodation seems to be fairly readily available & reasonably priced. Also have a contact who is looking for some digs for me & I am sure she would be happy to do the same for you. Best a bit out of the centre.
> I am in Adel at the moment but departing for Chiang Mai in about a month & will be there for a month or two looking for accommodation before returning to Oz for a few months & then returning to CM.
> If you would like to have a chat about it my mb is <Snip>. I'm also on Viber.
> Feel free to contact me anytime; maybe we can help each other
> Cheers,
> Ian


Thank you Ian - I am still working full time to increase my superannuation savings for the next couple of years which hopefully will set me up for my retirement in Thailand in 2018. 

I have only been to Thailand once for a month on recreation leave which was on the coast... I loved everything about it and the lifestyle and especially the people - but the humidity was a killer so Chaing Mai seemed like a lovely option. 

Thank you again for giving me information on CM - very much appreciated!

Di


----------



## 1novemberboy4u

Dianex said:


> Many thanks 1novemberboy4u for your reply. Any suggestions for me to research?


Sorry for the delay, busy, busy.

I think "Trip Advisor" is a good starting point for things to do and if needed accommodation .

Book to read on ALL of Thailand, DK eyewitness travel Thailand.

Hope this helps.

Regards 
NovemberBoy


----------



## Dianex

1novemberboy4u said:


> Sorry for the delay, busy, busy.
> 
> I think "Trip Advisor" is a good starting point for things to do and if needed accommodation .
> 
> Book to read on ALL of Thailand, DK eyewitness travel Thailand.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards
> NovemberBoy


Thank you 1novemeberboy4u for your advice - I will check out everything that you have suggested


----------



## 1novemberboy4u

I hope it all helps. personally found the "DK Eyewitness Travel, Thailand" to be an excellent book and cost about £13 from Amazon.
It has a phrase book, Travel information, entertainment, where to eat, where to stay.
For me a must have book, worth every penny. 
Best of Luck Dianex


----------

